# crissic.net - Reviews



## SFTP (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, I am been with “crissic” for more than a year.

 

Here are my honest reviews spending more than enough time with crissic:

 

If you are looking for speedy, reliable and stable VPS, DO NOT buy from crissic.

If you are looking for friendly and quick support, DO NOT buy from crissic.

If you are looking for a bit of DDos protection, DO NOT buy from crissic.

If you are looking for a company with friendly staff, DO NOT buy from crissic.

The only plus point goes with crissic is, they offer cheap servers.

But trust me, not only the charges but their services and support are also cheap.

 

Suggestion: Looking for affordable VPS? Friendly and Quick Staff and Support? IPv6 Blocks? DDos Protection?

Go for:

Ramnode.

SecureDragon.

NodeServ.

VikingLayer.

EvoBurst.

GinerNet.

BuyVM.

 

You would not repent by going with my suggestions.

Otherwise, go for crissic and experience all the above-said by yourself.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 15, 2015)

Can you please elaborate your issues or concerns with them to assist others? Do you mind sharing proof of having a VPS with them for verification also?


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 15, 2015)

SFTP,

Can you elaborate as to the issues? I'd be more than happy to investigate.



> If you are looking for a bit of DDos protection, DO NOT buy from crissic


We never advertise DDoS protection. Never have, likely never will. If you bought from us with the expectation of being protected and not nulled in the case of a ddos, then I'm sorry you have been disappointed. I'd suggest reading an advertisement before you buy from a company, or even ask prior to a purchase if you have any questions relating to the level of service or features provided.


----------



## tonyg (Feb 15, 2015)

So this is supposed to be a review?

Sounds more like bashing...

Honestly, reviews should not be accepted from new signups.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 15, 2015)

He's posted it on a few of our LEB adverts too. Likely just a butthurt client that didn't get his way.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 15, 2015)

I give reviewers like this 24 hours or so to post proof. If someone just signs up and posts a review, refuses to come back when asked to provide additional information then the review is hidden.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 15, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> He's posted it on a few of our LEB adverts too. Likely just a butthurt client that didn't get his way.


Not even an entertaining butthurt client.  Note to all butthurts, if you want to make an impact with your first forum review you should try to emulate the king of butthurt clients, deca101 (some excellent quotes)


----------



## drmike (Feb 15, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Well, I am been with “crissic” for more than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SNIP!

How about telling us about your experience?  What you just posted as a new user here and all is meh, not useful in any way. 

Try telling us what didn't work and why.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 15, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> He's posted it on a few of our LEB adverts too. Likely just a butthurt client that didn't get his way.


O yeah, True you are. I'm butthurt with your services and worst, late and rude support.

Btw you just picked up that "DDos Mitigation" line from my entire post and ignored all the other points. Would you mind commenting on them?

Speed?

Nodes Drops?

Quick Support?

Friendly Support?

Friendly Staff?

and let me add here, I notified that point "DDos Mitigation" as I've experienced some of other VPS providers mitigating small attacks without even advertising it. anyway.

and yes, I never have posted reviews related to any service as I never have suffered being with any services provider ever. May be my review doesn't sound like a "review" and was missing all those screenshots and attachments. But the only concern of writing this was to spread the word, was to make awareness that what Crissic advertises and what Crissic is, and to make you (Crissic) realise that the way you treat your clients isn't the right way. Clients are like assets of one company, you must honor/respect them.

Yes, Consider me a butthurt client.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 15, 2015)

SFTP said:


> O yeah, True you are. I'm butthurt with your services and worst, late and rude support.
> 
> Btw you just picked up that "DDos Mitigation" line from my entire post and ignored all the other points. Would you mind commenting on them?
> 
> ...


So can you elaborate as to the issues you experienced? We'd be more than happy to look into it and either help resolve this issue you had/have, or improve moving forward. Simply stating "AVOID" doesn't really paint a solid picture as to what went wrong.


----------



## willie (Feb 15, 2015)

21:56:05 up 191 days, 19:22,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
 

I have a 512mb Crissic openvz which is working great: over 6 months uptime (I think that means no downtime since when I got it) as you can see above.  Network, vps speed, Sklyar's responsiveness to queries on this board, etc. have been fine.  No experience with ddos but as Sklyar says, ddos filtering is not an advertised feature of these vps's.  Credible complaints about ticket response should go "I put in ticket #123456 on [date] and didn't get a reply til 4 days later" or the like.  My own ticket experience was fine.  I put in two tickets (both about routine billing issues); one was taken care of in 1/2 hour and the other in 2.5 hours.  So the "review" seems bogus to me.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 15, 2015)

willie said:


> 21:56:05 up 191 days, 19:22,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
> 
> I have a 512mb Crissic openvz which is working great: over 6 months uptime (I think that means no downtime since when I got it) as you can see above.  Network, vps speed, Sklyar's responsiveness to queries on this board, etc. have been fine.  No experience with ddos but as Sklyar says, ddos filtering is not an advertised feature of these vps's.  Credible complaints about ticket response should go "I put in ticket #123456 on [date] and didn't get a reply til 4 days later" or the like.  My own ticket experience was fine.  I put in two tickets (both about routine billing issues); one was taken care of in 1/2 hour and the other in 2.5 hours.  So the "review" seems bogus to me.


This comment is no more a bogus comment as well.

The line you pasted, showing 191 days doesn't look nothing but fake. You can just edit 191 days to 1 day and the result would be in my review's favour.

And If you really haven't experienced any downtime in that much time and have got a quick & friendly support, consider yourself a real lucky man on the earth. Go buy yourself a lottery ticket.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 15, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> So can you elaborate as to the issues you experienced? We'd be more than happy to look into it and either help resolve this issue you had/have, or improve moving forward. Simply stating "AVOID" doesn't really paint a solid picture as to what went wrong.


Did you even bother to read what I've typed in the post?

I've elaborated everything and in detail. Oh wait a minute, did you mean I missed those screenshots and stuff? necessary with the reviews? Ok I'm onto it, will be posting soon.

Again, I posted these reviews not to bash your sales, but to make you realise that you are making TOP dollars just because of us (clients). Your clients could cope with your unstable and weak nodes but couldn't cope with your rude and unfriendly staff and support.

Upgrade your services and Respect your clients.


----------



## clarity (Feb 15, 2015)

Here is my Crissic server.

top - 23:04:50 up 26 days,  3:05,  1 user,  load average: 0.07, 0.02, 0.00

Tasks:  21 total,   1 running,  20 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

it is alway there when I need it. I restarted it the last time. It was over 100 days before that.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 15, 2015)

clarity said:


> Here is my Crissic server.
> 
> top - 23:04:50 up 26 days,  3:05,  1 user,  load average: 0.07, 0.02, 0.00
> 
> ...


Well, you might be on some special node then.

They are two crissic servers from my friends and they don't restart their servers.

root ~ # uptime

 23:25:14 up 7 days, 13:33,  1 user,  load average: 0.02, 0.02, 0.00

 


[email protected]:~# uptime

 23:23:39 up 10 days, 17:36,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 15, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Well, you might be on some special node then.
> 
> They are two crissic servers from my friends and they don't restart their servers.
> 
> ...


What nodes?


----------



## telephone (Feb 15, 2015)

SFTP said:


> I've elaborated everything and in detail.


No you haven't. If you want to bash a provider than give us in-depth knowledge about your experience. *DO NOT* just list one-liners saying their service is bad.


Here, I'll give you a great example to follow:

*Speed*

My VPS would not go over 10MB/s on speed tests even though a "100Mbit/s port" was advertised. I expect the full line saturation of 11.2MB/s.

Adding onto the speed complaint. My dd tests only showed 200MB/s. I expect 500MB/s otherwise my Wordpress site will lag!

Here's my proof:

_[insert test results here]_

*Node Drops*

My awesome free uptime monitor has reported 5 days downtime. I expect a full month free under SLA!

*Quick support*

I submitted a ticket with *HIGH* priority about my Wordpress site performing sub-optimally (It should load in 500 nanoseconds according to my benchmark tool). I then waited 2 hours for a reply!!!! Can they not understand how mission critical my site is! I'm losing $$$ for every second it's not loading optimally!

*Friendly support*

The nerve of these people! First they never say "Hi", and then they have the nerve to make spelling and grammatical errors!!! Talk about poor staff, if I didn't know better I'd think they were outsourced Penguins from Antarctica!

The worst of all though, they keep closing my tickets early! Seriously, if you're not going to listen to how Taco Bell gave me diarrhoea, then how can you call yourselves professionals!

What's so hard about a friendly greeting, and listening to all my troubles!

*Friendly Staff*

Their all a bunch of dicks! I sent an invite to them via Facebook, Twitter, Google+, LinkedIn, MySpace, Skype, AIM, and MSN; yet they couldn't take 5 minutes out of their time to accept one of my invites!

---

Long story short, fuck _[insert company name]_! I wasted one whole day on their services, and it was by far the worst experience of my life!!! I'm glad I did a *chargeback*! I doubt I could have lasted the second day with those nitwits.

Peace out homies  B)


----------



## SFTP (Feb 15, 2015)

telephone said:


> No you haven't. If you want to bash a provider than give us in-depth knowledge about your experience. *DO NOT* just list one-liners saying their service is bad.
> 
> 
> Here, I'll give you a great example to follow:
> ...


Thankyou so much for giving out such an example. You just made it super easy for me to make a "detailed" review.

Though some of the features gone above of my head, but I'm surely work on what I understood. I guess now I could make a review upon "Node Drops" and "Quick and Friendly Support".


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 15, 2015)

Full transparency on server uptime, not factoring potential network outages (None in a while)


```
for each in jax02 jax03 jax04 jax05 jax06 jax07 jax08 jax09 svz01 svz02 svz03 ovz01 ovz02 ovz03 ovz04 ovz05 ovz06 ovz07 ovz08 ovz09 ovz10 ovz11 ovz12 ovz13 ovz14 ovz15 ovz16 ovz17 la-ovz01 la-ovz02 la-ovz03 la-ovz04 la-ovz05 la-ovz06 la-ovz07 la-ovz08; do ssh $each "uptime"; done
00:00:44 up 186 days, 15:26
00:00:44 up 132 days, 29 min
00:00:44 up 219 days, 9:40
00:00:44 up 236 days, 9:49
00:00:45 up 119 days, 13:06
00:00:45 up 236 days, 9:49
00:00:45 up 236 days, 9:49
00:00:45 up 180 days, 4:32
00:00:46 up 203 days, 9:04
00:00:46 up 118 days, 10:37
00:00:47 up 119 days, 4:07
00:00:47 up 236 days, 10:14
00:00:47 up 211 days, 11:44
00:00:48 up 63 days, 1:15
00:00:48 up 158 days, 15:17
00:00:49 up 236 days, 9:46
00:00:49 up 118 days, 19:06
00:00:49 up 217 days, 17:51
00:00:50 up 196 days, 21 min
00:00:50 up 197 days, 16:42
00:00:51 up 144 days, 11:55
00:00:52 up 170 days, 4:40
00:00:52 up 159 days, 2:22
00:00:53 up 136 days, 14:27
00:00:54 up 124 days, 12:12
00:00:54 up 26 days, 3:44
00:00:55 up 31 days, 23:39
00:00:55 up 1 day, 2:31
00:00:57 up 69 days, 4:09
00:00:58 up 44 days, 18:12
00:00:59 up 95 days, 2:00
00:01:00 up 78 days, 8:39
00:01:01 up 23 days, 18:34
00:01:03 up 64 days, 21:42
00:01:04 up 15 days, 10:25
00:01:05 up 4 days, 23:44
```


----------



## SFTP (Feb 15, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> Full transparency on server uptime, not factoring potential network outages (None in a while)
> 
> 
> for each in jax02 jax03 jax04 jax05 jax06 jax07 jax08 jax09 svz01 svz02 svz03 ovz01 ovz02 ovz03 ovz04 ovz05 ovz06 ovz07 ovz08 ovz09 ovz10 ovz11 ovz12 ovz13 ovz14 ovz15 ovz16 ovz17 la-ovz01 la-ovz02 la-ovz03 la-ovz04 la-ovz05 la-ovz06 la-ovz07 la-ovz08; do ssh $each "uptime"; done
> ...


Well, my and my friends boxes must be existed in the last 10 nodes then, If the results you pasted are legit.

anyway, I am gonna make detailed review by working on "telephone's" example. It might take some time, but it will be in detail now.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 15, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Well, my and my friends boxes must be existed in the last 10 nodes then, If the results you pasted are legit.
> 
> anyway, I am gonna make detailed review by working on "telephone's" example. It might take some time, but it will be in detail now.


The uptime on the last 10 nodes are the uptime the nodes have existed basically. Could you PM me the service IPs? I can investigate their uptime for you.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 15, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> The uptime on the last 10 nodes are the uptime the nodes have existed basically. Could you PM me the service IPs? I can investigate their uptime for you.


There is one hell of a difference between your Tone/Attitude over Forums/Boards and that inside there in Crissic Client's Support.

and Thankyou, but you don't have to investigate nothing, you are not that good of a person/company as I've experienced. I'm gonna do this investigation part by myself.

"Thanks to telephone again for showing me the right path"


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 15, 2015)

SFTP said:


> There is one hell of a difference between your Tone/Attitude over Forums/Boards and that inside there in Crissic Client's Support.
> 
> and Thankyou, but you don't have to investigate nothing, you are not that good of a person/company as I've experienced. I'm gonna do this investigation part by myself.
> 
> "Thanks to telephone again for showing me the right path"


You're right, I'm typically more short and to the point in tickets. It's just the way I do things. I'm not a fan of wasting time on nicities so customers get a warm fuzzy feeling inside. I mean well when I do it, there's just so many other customers with tickets waiting for a reply that I'd rather not waste extra time being all cutsie and super over the top friendly when I can convey my message in a shorter timespan.

Sorry if you're not a fan, but it's how I do things and have been doing things for a while now.


----------



## bizzard (Feb 16, 2015)

I have 7 servers running in multiple Crissic nodes, without any issues. Have been with Crissic for more than an year, without any issues over network and hardware.

Skylar and other support staff has been very friendly, both in IRC and tickets. The only issue I face is a delay in ticket response (Mostly because I am in the opposite side of the world), but that was also months back. Can't find anything to blame considering the service quality and price I pay for.

@SFTP Waiting for your detailed review as the one you posted doesn't qualify as a review, atleast for me.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> You're right, I'm typically more short and to the point in tickets. It's just the way I do things. I'm not a fan of wasting time on nicities so customers get a warm fuzzy feeling inside. I mean well when I do it, there's just so many other customers with tickets waiting for a reply that I'd rather not waste extra time being all cutsie and super over the top friendly when I can convey my message in a shorter timespan.
> 
> 
> Sorry if you're not a fan, but it's how I do things and have been doing things for a while now.


Exactly. That's what you are. That's what I was trying to prove here.

Thankyou for not proving me wrong.

RUDE + UNFRIENDLY + WORST SUPPORT = CRISSIC SUPPORT

*Our promise: *We promise to provide our customers with the highest level of service, excellent customer support

This is what your ads/offers contain in them, you must clear yourself with the meaning of "excellent customer support", as you don't know nothing about "excellent customer support". Moreover, you should also learn what actually is "highest level of service", as Crissic doesn't fall any near of such service.

That was exactly the word I wanted to spread, I wanted to share with the world.

So, guys if you are looking for the best VPS Provider with Excellent and Friendly support, "Crissic" is not for you.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Exactly. That's what you are. That's what I was trying to prove here.
> 
> Thankyou for not proving me wrong.
> 
> ...


Again, failure to provide proof of service, or elaborate as to ANY issues other than "THEY SUCK BURN THEM". That's not a review, that's you being a disgruntled customer that didn't get their way. Feel free to PM or post your service IP or hostname, we'd be more than happy to go over everything with you.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

bizzard said:


> I have 7 servers running in multiple Crissic nodes, without any issues. Have been with Crissic for more than an year, without any issues over network and hardware.
> 
> Skylar and other support staff has been very friendly, both in IRC and tickets. The only issue I face is a delay in ticket response (Mostly because I am in the opposite side of the world), but that was also months back. Can't find anything to blame considering the service quality and price I pay for.
> 
> @SFTP Waiting for your detailed review as the one you posted doesn't qualify as a review, atleast for me.


LOL Seriously? you are literally calling that person friendly, who even himself doesn't call himself friendly.

and FYI delays on ticket responses don't base on DISTANCES.

and Could you please share screenshots of your 7 servers running for the last whole year without any problem?

Or are you just like me? uttering words without any proof? LOL

Bogus Comment. Rejected.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> Again, failure to provide proof of service, or elaborate as to ANY issues other than "THEY SUCK BURN THEM". That's not a review, that's you being a disgruntled customer that didn't get their way. Feel free to PM or post your service IP or hostname, we'd be more than happy to go over everything with you.


Failure? You just admitted your unfriendly, rude, delayed and worst support - proving my reviews legit.

(even then I will post screenshots)

and as far as the Services proofs are concerned, I wasn't monitoring your services as I have never thought of posting these reviews of Crissic anywhere. But now I shall and will come up again with proofs regarding your services of course.

and by the way, as a HOST you are supposed to give your clients/customers the way they ask for.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Failure? You just admitted your unfriendly, rude, delayed and worst support - proving my reviews legit.
> 
> (even then I will post screenshots)
> 
> and as far as the Services proofs are concerned, I wasn't monitoring your services as I have never thought of posting these reviews of Crissic anywhere. But now I shall and will come up again with proofs regarding your services of course.


We're all waiting!


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> We're all waiting!


I'm not gonna make you wait that long.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> I'm not gonna make you wait that long.



There is a saying, PUT UP OR SHUT UP.


I don't care if Skylar told you to drink out of the toilet at this point.   I have no doubt you feel slighted and had some problem with your service - it happens in every shop from time to time.  But you are shitting in public with this thread and doing so in an embarrassing fashion.


PROOF. Prove it with proof of issues you experienced on your own account, make your point that way.



> .. and by the way, as a HOST you are supposed to give your clients/customers the way they ask for.


^--- What does this even mean?  English.


----------



## bizzard (Feb 16, 2015)

I am getting the feeling that this is just a troll thread.



SFTP said:


> LOL Seriously? you are literally calling that person friendly, who even himself doesn't call himself friendly.


SkylarM, WebSearchingPro and techhelper1 is very friendly in IRC as well as tickets. Just go to the IRC and ask someone.



SFTP said:


> and FYI delays on ticket responses don't base on DISTANCES.


I don't think Crissic is staffed 24 hours and its reasonable for the cost you pay for their service. I have had tickets not responded for more than 8 hours and I am fine with that. I just want to say it will be great if they can cover the whole 24 hours a day.



SFTP said:


> and Could you please share screenshots of your 7 servers running for the last whole year without any problem?


What gave you the guts to ask for proof for my servers running without issues as you haven't provided any proof for your claims. Once you post them, I'll be happy to share proofs.



SFTP said:


> Or are you just like me? uttering words without any proof? LOL


Atleast you agree that you don't have any proofs. LOL


----------



## MannDude (Feb 16, 2015)

@SFTP has provided proof of service to me privately and I encourage him to share in this thread, what he has shared with me.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> There is a saying, PUT UP OR SHUT UP.
> 
> 
> I don't care if Skylar told you to drink out of the toilet at this point.   I have no doubt you feel slighted and had some problem with your service - it happens in every shop from time to time.  But you are shitting in public with this thread and doing so in an embarrassing fashion.
> ...


I'm waiting for the Admin who "awarded" me with the warning. I've taken some screenshots in connection with my reviews regarding "Rude + Delayed + Unfriendly + Worst Crissic Client's Support".

Let the Admin come and I'll ask him to Edit my Reviews along with the screenshots.

So yeah, I'm gonna put it up and gonna make you shut.

As far as the services proofs are concerned, for them I need some time to get all those monitoring graphs and shit, as I never knew that I would be posting some service's reviews over here and was not monitoring the down times.

Quote



> .. and by the way, as a HOST you are supposed to give your clients/customers the way they ask for.


^--- What does this even mean?  English.

Read above: Skyler said in his comment, *"That's not a review, that's you being a disgruntled customer that didn't get their way."*

This was my reply to his comment,* ".. and by the way, as a HOST you are supposed to give your clients/customers the way they ask for."*

was in pretty good ENGLISH. Seems like you need to attend some IQ and ENGLISH language classes.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 16, 2015)

I thought Crissic had auto nullroutes?

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 16, 2015)

Francisco said:


> I thought Crissic had auto nullroutes?
> 
> Francisco


We do


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

bizzard said:


> I am getting the feeling that this is just a troll thread.
> 
> SkylarM, WebSearchingPro and techhelper1 is very friendly in IRC as well as tickets. Just go to the IRC and ask someone.
> 
> ...


Seems like my reply to your comment hit somewhere hard on you. LOL.

anyhow, Read what the admin just said. It's now your turn to show your 7 servers proof with not a single issue and with great support, and for the whole last year.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 16, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> We do


For an hour i'm guessing?

To the OP, see if they'll provide you a PCAP you can then run through wireshark.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 16, 2015)

Francisco said:


> For an hour i'm guessing?
> 
> To the OP, see if they'll provide you a PCAP you can then run through wireshark.
> 
> Francisco


It varies, depends on severity and location of the attack. Our upstream provider in Jacksonville will null route IPs beyond what our wanguard will in larger attacks, and Quadranet requires us to submit a ticket to request null removal. I cannot say what happened with this customer without actually viewing the IP information to further investigate.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

Francisco said:


> For an hour i'm guessing?
> 
> 
> To the OP, see if they'll provide you a PCAP you can then run through wireshark.
> ...


Dear, I've said earlier somewhere in this thread, that I could cope with anything but a rude behavior.

The thing that really disappointed me and provoked to post this thread is their "Support", which they claim in their every ad/offer as "Excellent Client Support". But trust me that doesn't fall anywhere near "Excellent".


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> As far as the services proofs are concerned, for them I need some time to get all those monitoring graphs and shit, as I never knew that I would be posting some service's reviews over here and was not monitoring the down times.



You just decided to post about this randomly today after experiencing months of issues?   In those months you didn't organize your files to substantiate your claims?  I can believe that or I can believe you are making mountains out of ant hills.



> ^--- What does this even mean?  English.
> 
> 
> Read above: Skyler said in his comment, *"That's not a review, that's you being a disgruntled customer that didn't get their way."*
> ...


I'd tell you to do something logical, but you'd stand here and yell fire again.  

Concerning your Eng-WISH,  "* as a HOST you are supposed to give your clients/customers the way they ask for."  - *[SIZE=13.63636302948px]come again?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]A hosting company isn't here to give you or anyone else what they ask for.  Ask for a Mercedes then and free diaper changes.    Now if you want to pick at support and say they claim 10 minute responses and took 2 hours on average then you might be nearing some logical point we can discuss.  They are to deliver the product you bought, as advertised.[/SIZE]

Me, I suspect you are a crap magnet and eating packets for running your mouth online.

PS: How much are you invested in services from Crissic?  I'd say like an unhappy marriage, get your money and run if you are unhappy.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 16, 2015)

As I mentioned, could you PM me something that would help us identify your account so I may look into the handling of the support as well as possibly defend myself? You keep making all of these claims, but refuse to provide any information to me to do any form of investigation into the matter, which I am more than willing to do. Your name, email, IP address, the title of the ticket, the ticket ID... Any of that would work fine.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> As I mentioned, could you PM me something that would help us identify your account so I may look into the handling of the support as well as possibly defend myself? You keep making all of these claims, but refuse to provide any information to me to do any form of investigation into the matter, which I am more than willing to do. Your name, email, IP address, the title of the ticket, the ticket ID... Any of that would work fine.


Someone give me his invoice.  I'll refund him out of my pocket.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Someone give me his invoice.  I'll refund him out of my pocket.


I'd be more than happy to issue a refund to the guy if his claims are substantiated. But if he was getting ddos'd because of IRC reasons, then yeah we aren't going to swap out the IP so he can go and do it again.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> I'd be more than happy to issue a refund to the guy if his claims are substantiated. But if he was getting ddos'd because of IRC reasons, then yeah we aren't going to swap out the IP so he can go and do it again.


Oh well if folks are violating your Terms and related, screw that stuff.

DDoS and other therapy which I assume is at play here isn't a refund situation.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> You just decided to post about this randomly today after experiencing months of issues?   In those months you didn't organize your files to substantiate your claims?  I can believe that or I can believe you are making mountains out of ant hills.
> 
> I'd tell you to do something logical, but you'd stand here and yell fire again.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've decided to post these reviews all of a sudden. I was never planning for this, GOD knows. I believe there is a point of tolerance for somebody, and I reached that point today.

And trust me, I don't really care what you believe or what you not. All I know is that I'm here to spread the word based on the experience I've had with crissic, and not making a mountain out of ant hills. I'm quite satisfied with what I've shared as I know nothing was based on evil intentions.

and a client is an asset to a hosting or any other company. I've VPS(s) from 5 other HOSTS for the last 2 years, but I've never experienced anything like I've faced with crissic.

P.S: and I think you are.. LOL. Let it be, you must be much older than me.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> As I mentioned, could you PM me something that would help us identify your account so I may look into the handling of the support as well as possibly defend myself? You keep making all of these claims, but refuse to provide any information to me to do any form of investigation into the matter, which I am more than willing to do. Your name, email, IP address, the title of the ticket, the ticket ID... Any of that would work fine.


Just work on your "Excellent Support" dude. That needs to be "upgraded" and "refurnished".

I believe when it comes to your "Support", I and every other customer of yours need that "finishing".

A Road to "Excellent Client Support".


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Someone give me his invoice.  I'll refund him out of my pocket.


Where and when did I ask for a refund?

I'm asking for a better service, a better client support from crissic.

Can you give me that? If No, then go get your glasses cleaned and have a beer.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> I'd be more than happy to issue a refund to the guy if his claims are substantiated. But if he was getting ddos'd because of IRC reasons, then yeah we aren't going to swap out the IP so he can go and do it again.


I'm asking for nothing but an "Excellent Support", which you claim in your every ad/offer.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Yes, I've decided to post these reviews all of a sudden. I was never planning for this, GOD knows. I believe there is a point of tolerance for somebody, and I reached that point today.
> 
> And trust me, I don't really care what you believe or what you not. All I know is that I'm here to spread the word based on the experience I've had with crissic, and not making a mountain out of ant hills. I'm quite satisfied with what I've shared as I know nothing was based on evil intentions.
> 
> ...


Yeah officially I am sure I am way older than you.    Been here, seen folks just like you come and go.  One post, single issue wonders.    I have socks older than you.

Enjoyable seeing you smear Crissic with the same post on multiple sites and nothing substantiated.  What's your goal?  It's not the benevolence of man kind and extra virgins in heaven certainly.   Are you mad because your use of services sucks and isn't tolerated?

I am stumped with your tirade, truly I am.  Only one thing I am sure of, you are full of shit.  When the truth comes out, oh wait it won't because you probably fear what we might see.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Oh well if folks are violating your Terms and related, screw that stuff.
> 
> DDoS and other therapy which I assume is at play here isn't a refund situation.


Exactly. Guess what? Nobody is asking for refund either.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Exactly. Guess what? Nobody is asking for refund either.


So you are a ToS violator and angry because of that?  WTF is your point of posting?   Did they finally toss you out?

Let me say from experience with Crissic, they are tolerant of screwups.  You get one free fubar.   You admit to having fubared multiple times...

What's the point then?   It's like you came into my shop and threw a chair through my window and now want to slander me in public forums.  That's what you are doing to Crissic.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Yeah officially I am sure I am way older than you.    Been here, seen folks just like you come and go.  One post, single issue wonders.    I have socks older than you.
> 
> Enjoyable seeing you smear Crissic with the same post on multiple sites and nothing substantiated.  What's your goal?  It's not the benevolence of man kind and extra virgins in heaven certainly.   Are you mad because your use of services sucks and isn't tolerated?
> 
> I am stumped with your tirade, truly I am.  Only one thing I am sure of, you are full of shit.  When the truth comes out, oh wait it won't because you probably fear what we might see.


I told you to get your glasses cleaned Uncle, as you still couldn't get what is my goal and wtf is my point of posting.

and after cleaning up your glasses, please have a look on Admin's post on this very thread, you will find out that I've shared proofs with him and it's not just shit I'm here for.

Advice: Please stop eating those field mashrooms, they are badly effecting your physical and mental health.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> I told you to get your glasses cleaned Uncle, as you still couldn't get what is my goal.
> 
> and after cleaning up your glasses, please have a look on Admin's post on this very threat, you will find out that I've shared proofs with him and it's not just shit I'm here for.
> 
> Advice: Please stop eating those field mashrooms, they are badly effecting your physical and mental health.


Bahaha, listen your inept scrawny neck... Pass the admins whatever you want.   You posted this shit roll in public, not in in admin private message zone.

What your dumb low IQ ass needs to do is go posting whatever you have - *in public* - and wherever that lands, so be it.   I don't have a dog in this race on outcome, but I am calling you as bullshit.  If I am wrong so be it.   I have my money on you, you koos being a DDoS magnet.

Your approach to things stinks, and your attitude is piss poor.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Bahaha, listen your inept scrawny neck... Pass the admins whatever you want.   You posted this shit roll in public, not in in admin private message zone.
> 
> What your dumb low IQ ass needs to do is go posting whatever you have - *in public* - and wherever that lands, so be it.   I don't have a dog in this race on outcome, but I am calling you as bullshit.  If I am wrong so be it.   I have my money on you, you koos being a DDoS magnet.
> 
> Your approach to things stinks, and your attitude is piss poor.


LOL. Guess what uncle?

Same to you.  

Point is, Admin of this forum has vouched me for my reviews are not fake but based on truth. I don't care about an old ass like you.

and yes, please consider replacing your socks now, as they might be the reason for your mental illness, seriously.

Get well soon.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> LOL. Guess what uncle?
> 
> Same to you.
> 
> ...


Still waiting Mr. Bullshit.  Still waiting.

Put up or shut up.  What prevents you from posting the damning tickets / replies?   Humiliation?

I know your kind.   Big mouth chat jockey.  IRC skid.

opcorn:


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Still waiting Mr. Bullshit.  Still waiting.
> 
> Put up or shut up.  What prevents you from posting the damning tickets / replies?   Humiliation?
> 
> ...


I've put it up to the one I considered as most authentic, but I know an old invaluable ass like you won't shut it.

So, keep it up "uncle boggling".


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Point is, Admin of this forum has vouched me for my reviews are not fake but based on truth. I don't care about an old ass like you.


Admin isn't vouching for you.  Admin said received some materials from you.  Matter of truth was never established.   For all anyone knows you fabricated whatever was sent or intentionally omitted facts prior to those.  Doesn't make your story REAL.  Just means baseline passed and door not immediately thrown shut on this.

Find it hard to believe someone who multiple time violates a providers TERMS is going to go ranting like this.  You cross posted to vpsB, LEB and WHT.  

You violate terms over and over genius.  What outcome do you think should happen?  I imagine you would be less inclined to be raging now if Crissic just let you continue to involve their systems in DDoS.   Customers like you aren't worth having.   I recommend you give Greenvaluehost a try.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> I've put it up to the one I considered as most authentic, but I know an old invaluable ass like you won't shut it.
> 
> So, keep it up "uncle boggling".


You put it up to the one that is most authentic?   More ENG-Wish.   You mean you sent to the admin and that's all you need to do.  WRONG.    You weren't opening threads to admin, you made this mess in public. So here I am part of the public telling you to prove your situation or go away.

Either you substantiate your bile stream or beat rightly the fuck off elsewhere and take your goat with you.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Admin isn't vouching for you.  Admin said received some materials from you.  Matter of truth was never established.   For all anyone knows you fabricated whatever was sent or intentionally omitted facts prior to those.  Doesn't make your story REAL.  Just means baseline passed and door not immediately thrown shut on this.
> 
> Find it hard to believe someone who multiple time violates a providers TERMS is going to go ranting like this.  You cross posted to vpsB, LEB and WHT.
> 
> You violate terms over and over genius.  What outcome do you think should happen?  I imagine you would be less inclined to be raging now if Crissic just let you continue to involve their systems in DDoS.   Customers like you aren't worth having.   I recommend you give Greenvaluehost a try.


Uncle-boggling I never violated any TERM, neither did anything against Crissic's TOS nor asking for refund.

and check out on WHT, couple of guys other than me are also posting the same as what I've shared. I don't want these threads to affect Crissic's Sales but Support. I want these threads to make realise Crissic that their Customer Support is not as it is as they claim for. Doesn't matter If these threads come out in some outcome or not. I've done my part.

and you are just an old uninvited nutwit ass, who comes to someone's marriage hoping for a good food.

I'm seriously suggesting you uncle, get rid of those field mashrooms and those so-old socks, they are injurious to your physical and mental health. Trust me.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> You put it up to the one that is most authentic?   More ENG-Wish.   You mean you sent to the admin and that's all you need to do.  WRONG.    You weren't opening threads to admin, you made this mess in public. So here I am part of the public telling you to prove your situation or go away.
> 
> Either you substantiate your bile stream or beat rightly the fuck off elsewhere and take your goat with you.


LOL. I never said that line "put it to the one that is most authentic". You improvised it by yourself, that's why I'm asking you to stop eating those field mashrooms. You really need some mental rehabs, wonder If you ever heard of it?

I don't fucking care what an old ass consider it, Right or Wrong, I really don't give a damn.

To me what was right, I did that.

and I'm here, not going anywhere, nor sharing those proofs with you either.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

Bahaha what a nutter.  It's you that needs to stop eating mercury.
 
I'll trust that what Crissic said that your account as inferred involved IRC + DDoS for instance would be oh violation + no refund.  Hypothetically,   because what else could you be engaged in Mr. Wits?  You strike me as textbook IRC big mouth.  
 
Do I believe Crissic has support issues (delays + short terse and intolerant of abuse responses)?  Surely. Most small shops dealing in volume do.  However such doesn't give rise to wholesale fictitious claims as you have made that the sky is falling and avoid.

Your whole claim boils down to support didn't meet your satisfaction.  Why so?  Because you are an abusive customer with malicious traffic.

DDoS protection?  You need that?  Hmmm - go with BuyVM then, they excel at that.  Crissic never offered such, claimed to or otherwise.  

Your goal isn't to improve Crissic's customer support.  Admirable if it was and misplaced.   But the language:

*DO NOT buy from crissic.*

As for the uninvited part,  you are doing a good job of spilling your bile all over the sites.   No prior contributions in your name, ZERO.  Typically forums take folks like you and crumple their accounts.  Much like the ad shills, you are the other side of the coin for destructive purposes. Me, I've been here and will be here, and other place you've soiled long after your temper tantrum ceases.  You can bet your rupees on that.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Bahaha what a nutter.  It's you that needs to stop eating mercury.
> 
> 
> I'll trust that what Crissic said that your account as inferred involved IRC + DDoS for instance would be oh violation + no refund.  Hypothetically,   because what else could you be engaged in Mr. Wits?  You strike me as textbook IRC big mouth.
> ...


Ok I'm Sorry @drmike.

I shouldn't supposed to be acting like an ill-mannered newbie with the person older and senior than me.

Though you started using first those foul-words against me, but again, I shouldn't have to be a foul-mouthed with you, not even in reaction.

I'm dare enough to say "in-public", I take back all those harsh words, I used against you. My sincere apologies.

I didn't come here to make mess or to behave like this. My intentions were/are pure regarding this thread, anyway.

Reason behind posting this thread was to get a better (if not excellent) support from Crissic, and that still is.

I wonder if this thread has put some affect over Crissic's Support or not, but I'm satisfied with what I have shared. I'm done with my part.

and yes, I'm not sharing those proofs with you   though they exist and been shared with the Admin.

Cheers.

P.S:

I ain't no abusive customer with some malicious traffic. I wasn't intended to bash Crissic's sales. I never asked for a refund. I don't need DDos protection. BuyVM? Read the main thread again, I've suggested BuyVM, means I already have VPS with them.

That was their (Crissic's Support) TONE and the way they treat their clients, that provoked me to write this thread over several forums. I just want that TONE to be changed. As I said earlier I could cope with their services, but couldn't cope with their Rude and Unprofessional support.

and I ain't going nowhere, you are gonna find me somewhere around you, where ever you are gonna comment or post.   but in a mannered way.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Ok I'm Sorry @drmike.
> 
> I shouldn't supposed to act like an ill-mannered newbie with the person older and senior than me.
> 
> ...


1. You started the rubbish.

2. I told you to put up or shut up and asked what a line your wrote meant - wasn't English.

3. You replied with:

"... was in pretty good ENGLISH. Seems like you need to attend some IQ and ENGLISH language classes."

So I point to non-literacy of your writing and I need to attend some IQ and English classes.  

In fairness, I don't speak your native tongue, and don't want to.  If I were attempting to and you told me about it, I'd probably be inclined to listen.  Especially where if I, like you, were being a hot head and exhibiting poor conduct in public.

I question if your character here online translates into how you conduct yourself in your community. I am the same rough persona in reality where I suspect people are being dishonest, deceptive or unduly unfair.

4. You went escalating with some ageism bullshit.   I don't care how old you are or are not.  Trying to act like someone isn't on your level for such reasons is utter non sense.  I make light of age jokingly, never to pull some power role.

5. Of course you escalated things by injecting drug accusations.  I must be high from field mushrooms.   How does the act of being on drugs go over in your locality?  In mine, we don't tolerate it.  Nor is the you must be high routine too funny.  I have a dead friend long ago murdered over drugs.  Ask me how funny I find drugs.

See I can let all that float off my back.  No offense taken and none meant.  Because really, truly, whole exercise in chasing you around on this is to hold you accountable if you are full of rubbish and in matter where you have legit issues let it be known so customers aren't screwed around.  If you spent some time around here you would know that I don't mind kicking a deserving company on behalf of a customer. 

If you goals are good, well intentioned, you need to get editing your posts on multiple sites to remove:

*[SIZE=13.63636302948px]DO NOT buy from crissic.  [/SIZE]*

That is no way to encourage improved support.  That's an economic hit piece.  I know them well, ask around as I've been handing them out for years 

PS: Please support your claims with facts or I am going to do a rare thing and ask this thread be pulled.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> 1. You started the rubbish.
> 
> 2. I told you to put up or shut up and asked what a line your wrote meant - wasn't English.
> 
> ...


I could also point out all those minutes and comments like you, where you provoked me to get hyper and to use those harsh and other foul-words against you, I could also say that you started this foul-language first by pasting your lines and posts here.

But regardless of everything, I'd love to digest all that you wrote, to cover that ill-mannered behavior of mine with you.

The only thing that I couldn't digest and at where I got stuck up, was the LAST LINE.

Skyler himself has admitted that he's not a friendly support inside of crissic "Client Support". (validates my thread?)

Nodes go up and down, I need time to prove it as I told you this thread came all of a sudden. I wasn't planning to post these kinda reviews, not till yesterday.

Speed? sucks sometimes, may be because of ddos attacks on their uplinks or what. Don't know how to measure and record that speed graphs to put up here as proof.

Delayed + Rude Support, I can paste those Ticket's screenshots all over the forums.

So, If you ask me to step back from this thread by accepting that "I did wrong" or "I lied" or "Fake Reviews", I won't do that, Sorry.

But yes, If Skylar says "He will look upon their Client Support Policy and will try to furnish it" I will get all my threads removed from every forum and board.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Skyler himself has admitted that he's not a friendly support inside of crissic "Client Support". (validates my thread?)
> 
> Nodes go up and down, I need time to prove it as I told you this thread came all of a sudden. I wasn't planning to post these kinda reviews, not till yesterday.
> 
> ...


Nowhere did Skylar say he wasn't friendly.   Plenty of folks will say otherwise in their experiences. 

He said:


"You're right, I'm typically more short and to the point in tickets. It's just the way I do things. I'm not a fan of wasting time on nicities so customers get a warm fuzzy feeling inside. I mean well when I do it, there's just so many other customers with tickets waiting for a reply that I'd rather not waste extra time being all cutsie and super over the top friendly when I can convey my message in a shorter timespan."

Support folks, especially owners size up customers.   At some point if your account is a problem / tiring, they become perturbed with you.   Hard to provide support where tickets are unclear and problems underlying them are.  That's what I think is at play in part here. But without ticket support / evidence, just assuming.

*[SIZE=11.8181819915771px]"Nodes go up and down, I need time to prove it as I told you this thread came all of a sudden. I wasn't planning to post these kinda reviews, not till yesterday."[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Let me guess, OpenVZ?   You + other folks doing lots of who knows what.  Indeed these things happen. Happens all over.  Big reason why folks have lots of prohibitions.  One common one I stand behind prohibiting  that you won't like is IRC.  Crap magnet.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=11.8181819915771px]"Speed? sucks sometimes, may be because of ddos attacks on their uplinks or what. Don't know how to measure and record that speed graphs to put up here as proof."[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Two issues there.   Others on the same facility, uplink and/or server with contention.  It happens everywhere, especially when people get attacked and high packet flows.   Big reason to have ToS that prohibits a lot of stuff and is mean about such when violations occur.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=11.8181819915771px]"Delayed + Rude Support, I can paste those Ticket's screenshots all over the forums."[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]I encourage you to post them if tickets are like that.  But expect Crissic to respond with the whole context of situation.   If they were being slow or mean to you following DDoS attacks, again, no one is going to have sympathy for you.  In fact 90%+ of the providers don't want you as a customer if so.[/SIZE]


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Nowhere did Skylar say he wasn't friendly.   Plenty of folks will say otherwise in their experiences.
> 
> He said:
> 
> ...


"You're right, I'm typically more short and to the point in tickets. It's just the way I do things. I'm not a fan of wasting time on nicities so customers get a warm fuzzy feeling inside. I mean well when I do it, there's just so many other customers with tickets waiting for a reply that I'd rather not waste extra time being all cutsie and super over the top friendly when I can convey my message in a shorter timespan."

That was the only way, he could accept that he has not a friendly and excellent client support section inside Crissic, which he claims for in his every ad/offer. He said that indirectly that "We are not good at Client Support and reason is bla bla". He just cannott say that directly that "Yes, we have not a user friendly an an excellent client support". Point is If he has more customers as compared to the staff, he should have hired more staff for Crissic's Client Support Section, or on the contrary, he should not welcome new customers as more clients with lesser staff makes Crissic's Client Support worse. He has no time to listen and to reply what his client/customer is suffering with and asking for.

Then, you gave the reasons for "Nodes Drops" and for "Speeds" problems. Ok I got it, that might be the reason for these problems. But they are the "problems". Right?

and now lets come to the conclusion: the proof part. You meant, If I share those screenshots of the tickets regarding Nodes Drops, IPv6 Problems, Continuous Disconnection, Delayed responses and etc, you'll stand by my side? and you'll ask Skyler to upgrade Crissic's Client Support and his Services? and you'll agree to each and everything I wrote in my main thread?

DDos is not the only problem, I'm with crissic since Nov 2013. I never have received DDos attacks or complained about missing of this mitigation feature when it comes to Crissic.

I wrote this thread on the basis of last almost 15-16 months of experience with Crissic, and not on the basis of last 2 days.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> That was the only way, he could accept that he has not a friendly and excellent client support section inside Crissic, which he claims for in his every ad/offer. He said that indirectly that "We are not good at Client Support and reason is bla bla". He just cannott say that directly that "Yes, we have not a user friendly an an excellent client support". Point is If he has more customers as compared to the staff, he should have hired more staff for Crissic's Client Support Section, or on the contrary, he should not welcome new customers as more clients with lesser staff makes Crissic's Client Support worse. He has no time to listen and to reply what his client/customer is suffering with and asking for.
> 
> Then, you gave the reasons for "Nodes Drops" and for "Speeds" problems. Ok I got it, that might be the reason for these problems. But they are the "problems". Right?
> 
> ...


Hiring and staffing is a fine topic.   I find such practices lacking and staff low in most of these companies.  It isn't said that's what is wrong here though.  Inferred by accusations of long ticket times, but not definitive.

Yep sharing facts is how this whole thing works and why I was terse and even vulgar with you   Hard to help folks absent facts.  Will I agree with everything?  Probably not.  But we certainly will pick it apart. Ideally it's a bit of bad from everyone.  Indeed, ideally tickets make clear some breakdown which would say more staff and support.  That would be easiest situation and easiest to effect change of.

It's really hard to absent things (tickets and related) tell when someone is being honest.  Plenty of people come and write nastygrams then run off to never be seen again.  I am sure you understand that and can appreciate me giving you and anyone else similarly a hard time up front.

Post tickets / similar that you feel support your case and certainly we'll be in a different mode and mood around here.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Hiring and staffing is a fine topic.   I find such practices lacking and staff low in most of these companies.  It isn't said that's what is wrong here though.  Inferred by accusations of long ticket times, but not definitive.
> 
> Yep sharing facts is how this whole thing works and why I was terse and even vulgar with you   Hard to help folks absent facts.  Will I agree with everything?  Probably not.  But we certainly will pick it apart. Ideally it's a bit of bad from everyone.  Indeed, ideally tickets make clear some breakdown which would say more staff and support.  That would be easiest situation and easiest to effect change of.
> 
> ...


Ok let me take some screenshots.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 16, 2015)

Guys, chill your shit man. Aren't you all adults?

I can't believe this is even happening.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 16, 2015)

(This post is me being me and not an admin)

1. I didn't read the entire poop flinging incident because it's too long and well...  I'd like to save my time.

2. The entire fact that this was said by this guy:



GIANT_CRAB said:


> Guys, chill your shit man. Aren't you all adults?
> 
> I can't believe this is even happening.


Is kinda crazy.  Just chill out folks.  I don't have the proof offered here (nor do I really care enough for it) but please keep on topic and don't resort to backhanded ass-y comments.  It's just not in good nature.

3. This one's mostly for @SFTP.  A lot of us see people register only to try and fling poo at someone.  It gets pretty old pretty fast, so more than likely no-one's going to believe you anywhere at all.  In addition, you didn't even give Skylar an IP or something to know what the situation is.  In the end, it simply lines up as "individual is pissed, individual wants to fling poo at provider, but individual is 'afraid' of getting poo flinged back from other people."  This is the only reasoning I can come up with for someone who wouldn't even verify with the provider their problem VPS/IP.  It just seems really mean and straight out of left field for many people here.  You can go however you wish, just... you're not gonna make any friends or even get anyone to support your argument.  

Anyways, this is just my two cents.  I'll leave the mod work for the Mann.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> (This post is me being me and not an admin)
> 
> 1. I didn't read the entire poop flinging incident because it's too long and well...  I'd like to save my time.
> 
> ...


I wonder how could you come up with a conclusive statement without even reading the whole post and by saving your precious time. You are really one hell of a genius soul on this earth.

I'm not just flinging poo on anyone, If you wouldn't have saved your precious time and have read the whole topic, you must have got to know that I shared proofs with an Administrator. It's the 3rd day I'm still here replying your baseless comment, means I'm gonna stay here. I'm not fleeing anywhere.

Anyhow, let me tell you "too", the reason behind this post was only to get an "Excellent support as advertised" by Crissic. and as a Paid customer I didn't receive anything falls even near to that "Excellent support". Go ask your fellow Administrator, If you want to see those ticket's screenshots based on 16 months experience of mine with crissic.

I didn't make them public, just because I haven't come with evil intentions. I don't want to thrash Skylar's sales. Anyway, I am waiting for @drmike now to come and I'll share those proofs with him and will ask for further suggestion/advice to whether I should make them public or not, as he didn't save his precious time by just commenting only without reading/knowing nothing.

And thanks for leaving the MOD work to the one, who knows what's going on in here.


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Feb 16, 2015)

First off being disrespectful to people just doesn't help you out in life in general. I bet if you're parents caught wind of this thread, you would be grounded and (or) getting a good ole spanking. I know you're parents taught you better than this. If you older than what I think you are (hard to tell due to your childish acts) you totally just took a be fat dump on your parents.

  Obviously you feel butt hurt for whatever reason due to the fact you didn't receive something. Personally if you act like a MAN, you would handle this between you and who ever you got  butt fuct'd by. Now a CHILD would go around trying to draw attention and cause DRAMA over something.  

       These are my personal views on this situation. If you want to jump off on me that is fine and dandy. I hope you decide to act like a MAN.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> I didn't make them public, just because I haven't come with evil intentions. I don't want to thrash Skylar's sales. Anyway, I am waiting for @drmike now to come and I'll share those proofs with him and will ask for further suggestion/advice to whether I should make them public or not, as he didn't save his precious time by just commenting only without reading/knowing nothing.


I am right here buddy... Still waiting for proof or indication of what happened with your account from the proof side.


----------



## bizzard (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> I didn't make them public, just because I haven't come with evil intentions. I don't want to thrash Skylar's sales.


Considering such a long thread, I believe most here will agree that it will be best if you post the proof in public. I went through the entire 3 pages once again for any proof provided by you, and it seems only @MannDude and @drmike have seen it. @MannDude has already told you to share it in public too.

If you don't want to trash Skylar's sales, why such a thread? Your logic of improving Crissic's customer service doesn't ring a bell to me. Moreover I haven't seen you providing any details to @SkylarM, so that he can have a look into the issue.

Once you get your proof for claims public, I'll be happy to share my proofs and experience with Crissic. I haven't written much reviews, but this seems to be a pretty good time.


----------



## bizzard (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> I am right here buddy... Still waiting for proof or indication of what happened with your account from the proof side.


So, you haven't received the proof? Some reply conveyed the opposite to me.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

aggressivenetworks said:


> First off being disrespectful to people just doesn't help you out in life in general. I bet if you're parents caught wind of this thread, you would be grounded and (or) getting a good ole spanking. I know you're parents taught you better than this. If you older than what I think you are (hard to tell due to your childish acts) you totally just took a be fat dump on your parents.
> 
> Obviously you feel butt hurt for whatever reason due to the fact you didn't receive something. Personally if you act like a MAN, you would handle this between you and who ever you got  butt fuct'd by. Now a CHILD would go around trying to draw attention and cause DRAMA over something.
> 
> These are my personal views on this situation. If you want to jump off on me that is fine and dandy. I hope you decide to act like a MAN.


LOL. More of an emotional movie's script.

Bogus views, made no sense at all. Sounds like some crap movie's dialogues.

and I'm not gonna jump on you, as you've no relevance here with this topic. You just came up with some dialogues, and have not proved any of your relativity with this topic.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

bizzard said:


> Considering such a long thread, I believe most here will agree that it will be best if you post the proof in public. I went through the entire 3 pages once again for any proof provided by you, and it seems only @MannDude and @drmike have seen it. @MannDude has already told you to share it in public too.
> 
> If you don't want to trash Skylar's sales, why such a thread? Your logic of improving Crissic's customer service doesn't ring a bell to me. Moreover I haven't seen you providing any details to @SkylarM, so that he can have a look into the issue.
> 
> Once you get your proof for claims public, I'll be happy to share my proofs and experience with Crissic. I haven't written much reviews, but this seems to be a pretty good time.


yeah I'm onto it.

SkylerM knows who I'm and what's my box and why I'm here for.

and you already have given your reviews mentioning your 7 servers with not a single problem, running for the last year with no down time.

You must be on some super node. Anyhow I'll decide whether to share proofs in public or not. I don't care whether someone believes me or not, I'm satisfied with what I've done and what I'm doing.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> I am right here buddy... Still waiting for proof or indication of what happened with your account from the proof side.


.

I've PM'd you @drmike.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> .
> 
> I've PM'd you @drmike.


and I replied @SFTP   Sorry on day shift working now, so won't be as responsive.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> yeah I'm onto it.
> 
> SkylerM knows who I'm and what's my box and why I'm here for.
> 
> ...


I don't actually know who you are 100% as you haven't bothered responding to my requests for proof of service via an IP or email.


----------



## PortCTL (Feb 16, 2015)

So from what I understand, OP might of paid for a service, but he can't provide proof he did, he claims downtime issues, and some other nonsense, yet clearly no issues on Crssic end besides the occasional network issue which does happen for even the biggest of providers.

You could help everyone by just posting proof that you have a service, even if it's the last few digits of the IP, or an invoice ID so Skylar can go and look it up and see which customer you are.

Just my two cents.


----------



## atho (Feb 16, 2015)

tl;dr: I don't know what i'm doing, i'll just blame the host.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

PortCTL said:


> So from what I understand, OP might of paid for a service, but he can't provide proof he did, he claims downtime issues, and some other nonsense, yet clearly no issues on Crssic end besides the occasional network issue which does happen for even the biggest of providers.
> 
> You could help everyone by just posting proof that you have a service, even if it's the last few digits of the IP, or an invoice ID so Skylar can go and look it up and see which customer you are.
> 
> Just my two cents.


This was not more than a half cent actually.

There was nothing new you said, all the lines have been said by someone somewhere in this thread.

Let me repeat myself too, SkylerM knows who I am and why I'm here. I've shared proofs with the Admin of this board, otherwise you wouldn't find this thread active even on the 3rd day.

Just my two cents.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Let me repeat myself too, SkylerM knows who I am and why I'm here. I've shared proofs with the Admin of this board, otherwise you wouldn't find this thread active even on the 3rd day.
> 
> Just my two cents.


As I just said a few posts up



SkylarM said:


> I don't actually know who you are 100% as you haven't bothered responding to my requests for proof of service via an IP or email.


----------



## PortCTL (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> This was not more than a half cent actually.
> 
> There was nothing new you said, all the lines have been said by someone somewhere in this thread.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Skylar has a good idea of who you are, but until you verify yourself, then a good company wouldn't disclose any details. For all Skylar knows, this could just be an attack against someones account to gain sensative information?


----------



## clownjugglar (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll add in my experience FWIW. Me and my brother each bought a $15/year 512MB slot.

His slot hasn't had a lick of problem. Never required a ticket.

My slot was good, but went downhill fast. It would take upwards of 5-10 minutes to do a simple apt-get update using a fresh Debian 7 mininal x86 template. At first I thought it might have been a network issue, but downloading was fine and swapping to a different apt mirror didn't change anything. I suspected disk i/o but didn't take the time at first to try and prove it. I just logged a ticket.

Some hours later (maybe 6) I got a reply saying that it might be Ubuntu as other nodes had issues. I didn't specific which OS I was using in the ticket, but it tells me they didn't even look into the issue.

Not the response I expected, but whatever. I replied stating my OS and that it might be a I/O issue. I followed up with some dd tests as proof.

Again hours later I got a response saying they moved me to a 'faster' node. That was the end of it. VPS has been fine since.

Disappointed by the long times inbetween tickets, and the short non-answers, but at least it was fixed in the end. For $15 honestly that's all I care about. Just make it work, and they did.

I'll be sticking around for now.

Ticket: 433301 01/14/2015 05:29


tl;dr good company, might need to work on support but for what I paid I don't expect much, good prices, fast network.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 16, 2015)

Hate to sound like a fanboy but have to say, for the price I pay Crissic, the VPS is one of the best I have. Can Skylar be short in support tickets, hell yes. Do I care, not a jot. As long as I get the info I want in the reply, along with a working VPS I am a happy man.

Rather have the facts in an easy to read way compared to all the faff around it all. Maybe that sort of reply is not for everyone, the OP included, but thats life - you can't make everyone happy all of the time.

I have had my VPS for ages, can't really remember how many months, perhaps hitting a year now and not had one serious probelm where I was sat here waiting for replies for hours. Has there been downtime, yup, has it been a lot, definately not, would I recommend Crissic, yes but only for non-sensitive types 

If Skylar would venture into EU locations, something I know he won't unfortunately, I would snap his arm off for a couple of boxes.

Anyway - thats my side of Crissic life and to say I am happy sums it up nicely. I can wake up in the morning knowing my VPS will be up.

Your milage may vary I guess but as everyone else has said, if you don't give him the info he requires to identify you, how can he start to help to see whats up.

Have fun.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

Support is Achilles heel in a lot of shops.  Things work, you are golden.  They don't you are wondering why you aren't being helped.  I am a big time grump about slow / no support. 

That said it's a price thing.    Dollars pay help and especially prompt help.   $15-20 a year, that's nothing to spend.   Your dollars matter though,  just comes with some beware on what it is and sometimes those bargains might not fit your needs, hopes, preferences.

So... to confirm ... I've read tickets the OP shared and certainly the experience of delay and non answers in spots isn't optimal customer experience.  I wouldn't be thrilled per se either.  I wouldn't be thread bending like he (presumed) has been though or I would have been complaining and bailing much earlier as a customer.

Without going into details, some of the usage of OP's wasn't normal IPv4 + HTTP... It was other traffic and did involve some elements of bad packet therapy as a victim of such flows.  Hard to identify where the problem truly was.  More traceroutes and other network analysis would have went a far way for all involved.

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Eliminating ticket closures with at least a bare minimum of response (even when/if customer is at fault) is another spot to address.  [/SIZE]

Crissic can maybe cut the time to reply to tickets on average down with some new support staff (ideally Skylar can tell us he's adding more staff soon ).


----------



## fatboy (Feb 16, 2015)

Just sounds like the OP had some non-routine requirements and got a bit frustrated. Easy to do in this day and age, luckily I have my gardening and chickens to calm down with, either that or its my age - I just can't be assed to get that wound up any more.

Perhaps a breakdown of communications on both sides that may of got blown out of proportion - horses for courses as they say. Some people are happy with what they get at Provider A and hate what they get at Provider B whilst someone else has the opposite experience.

Perhaps its the old hippy in me but is SFTP gets together with Skylar I have no doubt the crap can be sorted and everyone can just crack on. Glad to see that SFTP wasn't actually slating the service, but the support I guess bugs some people 

Have a good evening - this looks like its on its way to being settled!


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Support is Achilles heel in a lot of shops.  Things work, you are golden.  They don't you are wondering why you aren't being helped.  I am a big time grump about slow / no support.
> 
> That said it's a price thing.    Dollars pay help and especially prompt help.   $15-20 a year, that's nothing to spend.   Your dollars matter though,  just comes with some beware on what it is and sometimes those bargains might not fit your needs, hopes, preferences.
> 
> ...


Though you have kept yourself a bit vague over this   but thanks alot for an honest comment @drmike, proved I wasn't wrong, proved I wasn't trolling, proved I was talking on the basis of facts, proved I didn't come here with evil instincts.

I just want to see Crissic on an upper level in connection with the services and support.

Maybe my way of spreading the word was not at its best, but my intentions were not wrong.


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

fatboy said:


> Just sounds like the OP had some non-routine requirements and got a bit frustrated. Easy to do in this day and age, luckily I have my gardening and chickens to calm down with, either that or its my age - I just can't be assed to get that wound up any more.
> 
> Perhaps a breakdown of communications on both sides that may of got blown out of proportion - horses for courses as they say. Some people are happy with what they get at Provider A and hate what they get at Provider B whilst someone else has the opposite experience.
> 
> ...


@fatboy I am jealous of your farming   I can't wait for spring.  I have a polar bear for your grill I think, outside on my lawn.

Sometimes things don't work for whatever reason.  Some bugs, and issues are a royal pain to isolate.  Sometimes abuse clouds a customers account. Other times, well things get busy and people don't get handled at pace me and my picky friends expect.  Lots cause places and support to go off the rails.   Support is a TOUGH job.  Kudos to those of you out there that deal with us customers on daily basis and have to bite your tongue, and keep your cool (while still remaining responsive).

I've tried services from many, many, many providers, including Crissic. For the price, what that company achieves and has so far has been remarkable.   I am more fond of Crissic than most folks.  I remember when Skylar came anew to us, prior to  offering services.   I encouraged him to jump into the industry  and to make a good honest attempt at his vision as a provider.

This is a midlife company bump in the road. It's time where staff inevitably has to get expanded beyond one tired fellow vs. the multitude of customers.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 16, 2015)

drmike said:


> Crissic can maybe cut the time to reply to tickets on average down with some new support staff (ideally Skylar can tell us he's adding more staff soon ).


I can, because we have! 2 new staff added. They know their stuff.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 16, 2015)

Couple of good days and 5 lengthy pages.

Nice knowing you all vpsB'rs.


----------



## switsys (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Nice knowing you all vpsB'rs.


Can't say the same.

I really hope you'd stay away from this board, because your attitude is just indescribable.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Couple of good days and 5 lengthy pages.
> 
> Nice knowing you all vpsB'rs.


 See ya.

I still don't know why you refused to share the screenshots you shared with me. IT would have only helped your case and would have allowed them to actually assist you.

I'll just share a couple on your behalf that doesn't have direct identifiable information just as proof you have/had service with them so this review has some sort of legitimacy behind it to those reading:



^^ Proof of service



^^ Proof of past contact



^^ Proof of past contact



^^ Proof of past contact



^^ Proof of past contact


----------



## drmike (Feb 16, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Couple of good days and 5 lengthy pages.
> 
> Nice knowing you all vpsB'rs.


Da heck?  Where are you going?


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Feb 16, 2015)

He is butt hurt because no one will take his side! Plus his parent probably grounded the kid!


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

switsys said:


> Can't say the same.
> 
> I really hope you'd stay away from this board, because your attitude is just indescribable.


I don't want anyone to say the same.

and I 'm sorry to inform you I'm not gonna act like what you hope.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

MannDude said:


> See ya.
> 
> 
> I still don't know why you refused to share the screenshots you shared with me. IT would have only helped your case and would have allowed them to actually assist you.
> ...


See ya? I am not going nowhere.

and I was afraid that sharing proofs/screenshots could hit crissic's sales. I never wanted to do that.

I shared some screenshots with you and more than some with @drmike just to let you guys know, I wasn't trolling here.

anyhow, as of now you have shared some of those. Now If somebody would raise his finger on me, I'll share them all.

Moreover, I'm been using services from some HOSTs for quite sometime (almost 2 years). I've VPS(s) from Ramnode - BuyVM - SecureDragon - GinerNET - VikingLayer - NodeServ - EvoBurst - Crissic and have got Dedicated from OVH (CA) and Sharktech. I'm surely gonna share my reviews/comments about them as well in the future. Good or Bad.

and yes by sharing proofs in the public from now.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> Da heck?  Where are you going?


no where Sir. I'm right here. Those were just good words on meeting some good guys here.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

aggressivenetworks said:


> He is butt hurt because no one will take his side! Plus his parent probably grounded the kid!


I didn't come here to make friends, nor to bring people on my side.

I just came here to share my experience with crissic, as I got disappointed with their services and support.

and If you replace your "buttons" with your "eyeballs" you would come to know, a few have said the same what I shared in the main thread.

and you really need to read some of the last comments including @drmike's before uttering shit out of the your mouth.


----------



## telephone (Feb 17, 2015)

SFTP said:


> and I was afraid that sharing proofs/screenshots could hit crissic's sales. I never wanted to do that.


So you didn't want to hurt their sales even though your initial "review" stated "*DO NOT* buy" four times? Hmm...



SFTP said:


> If you are looking for speedy, reliable and stable VPS, DO NOT buy from crissic.
> 
> 
> If you are looking for friendly and quick support, DO NOT buy from crissic.
> ...


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

telephone said:


> So you didn't want to hurt their sales even though your initial "review" stated "*DO NOT* buy" four times? Hmm...


I said that earlier, "maybe my way of reviewing crissic was not at it's best". (First Time?)

I will contact admin to remove that "DO BOT buy" part from my thread.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 17, 2015)

SFTP said:


> I wonder how could you come up with a conclusive statement without even reading the whole post and by saving your precious time. You are really one hell of a genius soul on this earth.
> 
> I'm not just flinging poo on anyone, If you wouldn't have saved your precious time and have read the whole topic, you must have got to know that I shared proofs with an Administrator. It's the 3rd day I'm still here replying your baseless comment, means I'm gonna stay here. I'm not fleeing anywhere.
> 
> ...


Haha.  Look I'm not here to try and offend you, hell no-one really is.  You're the one who's swinging your stick around and being a total dick to everyone until you sent proof to several other people (and @MannDude has kindly provided proof).  

Anyways I don't know your intentions nor if you plan on hanging around, but please treat others the way you want to be treated. You being a dick == Others will be a dick to you.  Acting like other people are absolutely stupid and you're the only "intelligent" individual around doesn't get people to help you (as you can see with "You are really one hell of a genius soul on this earth.").  

Simply breaking down my response:

1. This sentence was talking about how I lost interest in this "discussion" because it became an angry argument or so between two individual (you and @drmike).  I call this flinging poo.

2. Is a statement that GIANT_CRAB, a community troll, has to be the one to step in and say "chill out everyone".  That's not how it's supposed to be.

3. That was literally stating what I stated above.  Previously you came in all guns blazing and angry.  Your responses to other individuals who doubted you (since again, you had no proof) were all angry.  Even Skylar stated he didn't know you (I don't know about now but yeah).  It's only natural that without concrete information and hostility has people act hostile against you (you did later offer proof to an admin, but you've already gone past the point of "Oh ok sorry yeah whatever" for many people).  Or at least that's how I (and many people) also felt.  People have other opinions, you're trying to change that opinion with your "review" (because you know... that's what a review is... it's to provide an opinion to express and change other opinions.  It's written in the thread title), and yet for anyone who disagrees with you, you're pissed at them. 

So to sum it all up (and to reiterate for the 20th time), chill out.  I get you were angry when you initially posted it and responded to many of the messages, but for us you've just come out of the bush suddenly wielding a knife and aggressively yelling at people.  



SFTP said:


> And thanks for leaving the MOD work to the one, who knows what's going on in here.


I left my admin/mod hat at the door.  But I can easily put it back on.


----------



## switsys (Feb 17, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I left my admin/mod hat at the door.  But I can easily put it back on.


I think you've all been WAY too tolerant with this nitwit.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> (This post is me being me and not an admin)
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't read the entire poop flinging incident because it's too long and well...  I'd like to save my time.
> ...





HalfEatenPie said:


> 1. This sentence was talking about how I lost interest in this "discussion" because it became an angry argument or so between two individual (you and @drmike).  I call this flinging poo.



NO, you didn't just call an angry argument as "flinging poo". You actually did HIT on me by calling my thread/review as "flinging poo" too.


You also gave your "decisive" comments and reasoning behind my reviews, and by saving your time and without reading the entire "poop flinging thread". Only Einstein or You could have done that.


and guess what? I've got friends and comments supporting my argument.


Read @drmike's and few more on the last two pages of this thread (Only If you have got time).



HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha.  Look I'm not here to try and offend you, hell no-one really is.  You're the one who's swinging your stick around and being a total dick to everyone until you sent proof to several other people (and @MannDude has kindly provided proof).
> 
> 
> Anyways I don't know your intentions nor if you plan on hanging around, but please treat others the way you want to be treated. You being a dick == Others will be a dick to you.
> ...



I've had sent proof to @MannDude in probably the fifth minute after posting my so-called "review". Admin also had posted about the proofs on the first or second page perhaps. And now, It's the Sixth Page.



MannDude said:


> @SFTP has provided proof of service to me privately and I encourage him to share in this thread, what he has shared with me.



So the point is, I haven't acted like a dick throughout the thread. I behaved like a dick to the dicks only, the ones who just didn't disagree with me (without posting their proof of experience with crissic), but also hit on me with their "words" and tried to prove me a troll. Without even reading the whole thread, and without knowing that I've had provided proof to the Administrator "almost" at the time of posting this review.


I'm sorry If you found me dick to you as well.



HalfEatenPie said:


> I left my admin/mod hat at the door.  But I can easily put it back on.



I can only laugh at this. So, LOL.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 17, 2015)

Meh.  If you feel that way then I guess simple breakdown in communications.  

The posted images were on Page 5, very much after my initial post. 

Anyways, whatever to everything.  I think the way you've approached this to be completely wrong, but hey let bygones be bygones.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

switsys said:


> I think you've all been WAY too tolerant with this nitwit.


And what makes me a nitwit? What have I done?

Posting my "first" review without attaching proofs/screenshots just because I didn't know how this reviews thing works, makes me a nitwit?

Or giving proofs/screenshots to an Admin and few more, makes me a nitwit?

Or calling me a nitwit, without reading the whole thread and without knowing nothing, makes you a nitwit?


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Meh.  If you feel that way then I guess simple breakdown in communications.
> 
> The posted images were on Page 5, very much after my initial post.
> 
> Anyways, whatever to everything.  I think the way you've approached this to be completely wrong, but hey let bygones be bygones.


I've had provided proof right after posting the thread (received a warning), and also had requested the MOD to not to post those screenshots here in public. I was afraid, by posting them in public might affect crissic's sales and I never intended to do that.

Yes, my approach was not at it's best. (First Time Review?)

Anyhow, I now know how to post a "review".


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 17, 2015)

SFTP said:


> I've had provided proof right after posting the thread (received a warning), and also had requested the MOD to not to post those screenshots here in public. I was afraid, by posting them in public might affect crissic's sales and I never intended to do that.
> 
> Yes, my approach was not at it's best. (First Time Review?)
> 
> Anyhow, I now know how to post a "review".


 Just commenting here (and criticizing a bit), that's not how you approach this at all then.  I'll quote what @drmike said earlier:



drmike said:


> Your goal isn't to improve Crissic's customer support.  Admirable if it was and misplaced.   But the language:
> 
> *DO NOT buy from crissic.*


^ This is called trying to affect sales. Recall this is what you opened up with:



SFTP said:


> Here are my honest reviews spending more than enough time with crissic:
> 
> If you are looking for speedy, reliable and stable VPS, DO NOT buy from crissic.
> 
> ...


Literally, this is 100% an attempt at affecting sales. Not saying it isn't misplaced since I won't pass judgement on this entire ordeal you have with them, but this is 100% an attempt at hitting someone's livelihood. If your intention wasn't this then I don't know.


----------



## tonyg (Feb 17, 2015)

^^ and all this because the replies were short / rude!!?

Dude, give me a break, I can understand getting upset over rude responses but the reaction was overboard.

In life it's not what happens to you but how you react to the situation.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Just commenting here (and criticizing a bit), that's not how you approach this at all then.  I'll quote what @drmike said earlier:
> 
> ^ This is called trying to affect sales. Recall this is what you opened up with:
> 
> Literally, this is 100% an attempt at affecting sales. Not saying it isn't misplaced since I won't pass judgement on this entire ordeal you have with them, but this is 100% an attempt at hitting someone's livelihood. If your intention wasn't this then I don't know.


 I already have said, I will contact Admin to remove that "DO NOT buy" part.

and I wasn't referring you to @drmike's that comment, you posted. But the one he posted after seeing the screenshots/proofs I shared with him.



drmike said:


> Support is Achilles heel in a lot of shops.  Things work, you are golden.  They don't you are wondering why you aren't being helped.  I am a big time grump about slow / no support.
> 
> That said it's a price thing.    Dollars pay help and especially prompt help.   $15-20 a year, that's nothing to spend.   Your dollars matter though,  just comes with some beware on what it is and sometimes those bargains might not fit your needs, hopes, preferences.
> 
> ...





SFTP said:


> Though you have kept yourself a bit vague over this   but thanks alot for an honest comment @drmike, proved I wasn't wrong, proved I wasn't trolling, proved I was talking on the basis of facts, proved I didn't come here with evil instincts.
> 
> I just want to see Crissic on an upper level in connection with the services and support.
> 
> Maybe my way of spreading the word was not at its best, but my intentions were not wrong.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

tonyg said:


> ^^ and all this because the replies were short / rude!!?
> 
> Dude, give me a break, I can understand getting upset over rude responses but the reaction was overboard.
> 
> In life it's not what happens to you but how you react to the situation.



No, not just because the replies were delayed/rude. I also have experienced unstable services. My VPS has been Offline for 3 days and 11 days on different occasions.

and FYI, client support is an important feature of any Great HOST. You probably haven't experienced a bad support yet. It's quite irritating when your tickets get closed without being attended. It's frustrating when your tickets get "Answered" status without being answered. It's unacceptable for a "paid client" whose tickets get responded after many hours and sometimes after day(s).

It's not like "JUST BECAUSE SUPPORT WAS NOT GOOD".


----------



## XFS_Duke (Feb 17, 2015)

@SFTP man look, post what you think is rude or shut the fuck up... 6 pages of your crying about having rude support but have yet to post ANY proof. The things you sent to MannDude showed nothing that was rude other than YOU being rude. Learn some respect you little troll.

If you have proof, get your nutsack back from your boyfriend and have the balls to post it. Otherwise, screw off somewhere down a dark hole. 

If you're getting DDoS'd, no host will change your IP's just because of that. It's something YOU'RE doing to cause that and it isn't the hosts issue. It's yours.


----------



## northhosts (Feb 17, 2015)

I cannot believe I actually read the whole of this thread, SFTP - you need to grow up - its painful to read to be honest and can only be coming from a child. You aren't being fair to the provider who has reached out on numerous occasions to help and you've ignored him. I actually question whether this is verging on slander.


----------



## drmike (Feb 17, 2015)

I lived through this thread and well, I believe SFTP didn't mean to do damage to ugly avoid company extent.

I believe there is some English as a second language misunderstandings.  I caught that early on.  Seen / dealt / witnessed others dealing with such in tickets many times elsewhere.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> @SFTP man look, post what you think is rude or shut the fuck up... 6 pages of your crying about having rude support but have yet to post ANY proof. The things you sent to MannDude showed nothing that was rude other than YOU being rude. Learn some respect you little troll.
> 
> If you have proof, get your nutsack back from your boyfriend and have the balls to post it. Otherwise, screw off somewhere down a dark hole.
> 
> If you're getting DDoS'd, no host will change your IP's just because of that. It's something YOU'RE doing to cause that and it isn't the hosts issue. It's yours.


Delayed responses, closure of tickets without answering, that tone they talked to me (client) - Such support doesn't mean nothing to you?

I guess you also have such an "Excellent Support" then. I guess I should buy a VPS from you, and then after some time, should post a review on your "support" as well.

FYI, I once have got my IPv4 swapped from RamNode. I don't have anymore examples as this was the second time in last 2 years, I've got this DDos attack. One with RamNode (problem was solved within minutes), and then with Crissic (problem was mis-handled rudely). So, there are some HOSTs who value their customers, unlike Crissic and You.

and by posting this comment in such a TONE (words), you yourself have reviewed your Customer Support. Thankyou for saving my time you nitwit.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> I lived through this thread and well, I believe SFTP didn't mean to do damage to ugly avoid company extent.
> 
> I believe there is some English as a second language misunderstandings.  I caught that early on.  Seen / dealt / witnessed others dealing with such in tickets many times elsewhere.


Thankyou.


----------



## drmike (Feb 17, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Delayed responses, closure of tickets without answering, that tone they talked to me


Now now 

Those two are your issues and enough providers will say meh absent ticket proof and reading it all.

The delays in support happen.   Should a customer wait 10 minutes or 10 hours?  Should support be uniform (i.e. we always wait 45 minutes before responding)?  Core issue, and it happens is issues you had were not run of the mill, they weren't obvious resolutions on either side.

Closure of tickets without answering - this happens.   Especially with things like IT IS NOT WORKING.  Company slaps something good and right and it's working and they close the ticket.  Been on that customer side of that action with a number of companies.   I don't believe in non answer ticket closures, nor the automated no activity ticket closures either.  But, I don't run support departments.  I do bitch and moan about support on a weekly basis all over.

Tone stuff, none of the tickets were brutal / mean.  Just short and probably not what you were hoping for.

I've been through many VPS companies as a customer (i.e. 100+?).   It's a tough niche to be a happy customer in.  More demanding I become (privacy, proper staff, responsiveness, reasonableness (not usually testing that), uptime, baseline performance (CPU not dd)) the more it necessitates moving forward to other shops.

Find the VPS company that suits you and your use.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 17, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> @
> 
> If you're getting DDoS'd, no host will change your IP's just because of that. It's something YOU'RE doing to cause that and it isn't the hosts issue. It's yours.


7 times out of 10 the customer is the cause of the DDoS attack BUT there are also plenty of times when an attacker will decide to try to take down a provider or a datacenter and will aim their DDoS attack at any/or all of the provider/DC's IP ranges they can find.

Overnight at Leaseweb AMS01 someone targeted the DC (the attack wasn't aimed at a specific customer) and aimed their attack at a few thousand IPs in the DC.  Leaseweb was able to mitigate it after a few hours, but customers whose IPs were hit could be looking at some bandwidth overages depending on their plan  and how much of a hit they took (cheaper VPS plans on the Premium network only include 500GB BW).

The same thing happened during the UK DDoS wars 2 years ago and has happened repeatedly over the past year on LET/B to customers of many providers: a skid (or a competitor) gets pissed off at a provider and targets any IPs they can find and customers VPS's get DDoSed through no fault of their own.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

northhosts said:


> I cannot believe I actually read the whole of this thread, SFTP - you need to grow up - its painful to read to be honest and can only be coming from a child. You aren't being fair to the provider who has reached out on numerous occasions to help and you've ignored him. I actually question whether this is verging on slander.


Yes, because the provider haven't been fair to me and I'm been ignored in "client's support section" numerous times.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Feb 17, 2015)

SFTP said:


> Delayed responses, closure of tickets without answering, that tone they talked to me (client) - Such support doesn't mean nothing to you?
> 
> I guess you also have such an "Excellent Support" then. I guess I should buy a VPS from you, and then after some time, should post a review on your "support" as well.
> 
> ...


Actually, my customer support interactions with customers are alot different than what I spoke to you. You show nothing more than a lack of intelligence. But hey, go ahead, buy a VPS from me. Use IRC and get DDoS'd and the same thing will happen to you. I do not replace IP's. RamNode might do it, but they are likely the only ones. You should try and post the negative comments that they told you instead of putting on this lame excuse of a smoke and mirrors show. I will be the first to tell you that I don't tolerate anything along the lines that Skylar has with you. You seem to be a problematic customer that causes issues and then cries about it. We all know that type of customer. Again, in the screenshots that were posted, I didn't see anything disrespectful, rude or anything along those lines. So post something that is and we'll continue the conversation, otherwise, go play somewhere else little man.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Feb 17, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> 7 times out of 10 the customer is the cause of the DDoS attack BUT there are also plenty of times when an attacker will decide to try to take down a provider or a datacenter and will aim their DDoS attack at any/or all of the provider/DC's IP ranges they can find.
> 
> Overnight at Leaseweb AMS01 someone targeted the DC (the attack wasn't aimed at a specific customer) and aimed their attack at a few thousand IPs in the DC.  Leaseweb was able to mitigate it after a few hours, but customers whose IPs were hit could be looking at some bandwidth overages depending on their plan  and how much of a hit they took (cheaper VPS plans on the Premium network only include 500GB BW).
> 
> The same thing happened during the UK DDoS wars 2 years ago and has happened repeatedly over the past year on LET/B to customers of many providers: a skid (or a competitor) gets pissed off at a provider and targets any IPs they can find and customers VPS's get DDoSed through no fault of their own.


I understand that. But if it's one IP or one customer, not many providers will change the IP... It's just not worth it for most providers.


----------



## drmike (Feb 17, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The same thing happened during the UK DDoS wars 2 years ago and has happened repeatedly over the past year on LET/B to customers of many providers: a skid (or a competitor) gets pissed off at a provider and targets any IPs they can find and customers VPS's get DDoSed through no fault of their own.


Has the UK DDoS stupidity stopped yet?  I need to hop back on that if it hasn't.  Someone needs to get to the bottom of the who and what.

Any provider I offer input to in private,  I recommend IRC is one thing they disallow in their Terms or related documents.  IRC is a shit magnet for malicious packets.   It's up there with hosting gamers.


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> Now now
> 
> Those two are your issues and enough providers will say meh absent ticket proof and reading it all.
> 
> ...


I suggested some HOSTs in my main thread, shows I'm with them.

I already have VPS(s) with Ramnode - BuyVM - SecureDragon - GinerNET - VikingLayer - NodeServ - EvoBurst other than Crissic and Dedi's with OVH (CA) and Sharktech, But I never have any problem with any of them specially when it comes to "Support".

Only company I faced problems with services and with "support" is Crissic.

and to say that "Find the VPS company thats suits you and your use" doesn't sound fair  as by doing so, you are giving an impression to the reviewer, "Only post Good reviews, and If you have bad experience with some company, Go find some other HOST than to post a review".


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> Actually, my customer support interactions with customers are alot different than what I spoke to you. You show nothing more than a lack of intelligence. But hey, go ahead, buy a VPS from me. Use IRC and get DDoS'd and the same thing will happen to you. I do not replace IP's. RamNode might do it, but they are likely the only ones. You should try and post the negative comments that they told you instead of putting on this lame excuse of a smoke and mirrors show. I will be the first to tell you that I don't tolerate anything along the lines that Skylar has with you. You seem to be a problematic customer that causes issues and then cries about it. We all know that type of customer. Again, in the screenshots that were posted, I didn't see anything disrespectful, rude or anything along those lines. So post something that is and we'll continue the conversation, otherwise, go play somewhere else little man.


Anyone can imagine what would be your support interactions with your customers, especially after your comments.

And guess what? You can get DDosed even without connecting to IRC Networks, In fact 90% DDos attacks happen to webservers/gameservers and others.

If you bothered to read my post, I've mentioned I'm with Crissic for the last 16 months and this is the first time I got DDos and requested for IP swap, shows it's not a routine-exercise to get DDosed by being on IRC.

FYI, IRC Networks support IPv6 connectivity, and most of the mIRC users get their Bouncers connected on an IPv6 supported server, you can't just get someone's IPv4 (to ddos) by resolving their Bouncer's IPv6 vhost.

Moreover, DDos was one chapter, there were others. Some of them can be seen by what MannDude posted. (Only if you want to see, I doubt as I'm sure you also fall on the list of HOSTs with "Excellent Support")

and If I were some problematic customer, I could've been expelled from most of the HOSTs, I've been with for 2 years. I usually open a support ticket once in a blue moon, only exception has been crissic.


----------



## drmike (Feb 17, 2015)

SFTP said:


> and to say that "Find the VPS company thats suits you and your use" doesn't sound fair   as by doing so, you are giving an impression to the reviewer, "Only post Good reviews, and If you have bad experience with some company, Go find some other HOST than to post a review".


Not every company is a good fit for every customer.  It just isn't price point either.   These are services and can be rather personal in nature.   There is what someone hosts which can be private in nature or just not interested in advertising to world, there is the personal aspect of you being identifiable human in their system vs. just a personality here, there is personal in dealing with support in your time of need / breakage / misunderstanding / etc.

I don't want to read good gloating reviews only.   When we get those from new first time posters we rightly give them a hard time too and accuse them of shilling often (paid endorsements).

But, by all means consider leaving some good endorsements of folks you are using successfully and note what you use them for, since nature of what you do isn't 100% normal.

That being in part since you just said it:

"IRC + IPv6 connectivity + Bouncers"


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> Has the UK DDoS stupidity stopped yet?  I need to hop back on that if it hasn't.  Someone needs to get to the bottom of the who and what.
> 
> Any provider I offer input to in private,  I recommend IRC is one thing they disallow in their Terms or related documents.  IRC is a shit magnet for malicious packets.   It's up there with hosting gamers.


The UK DDoS seems to have subsided but the LET/B DDoS attacks seem to be ongoing: a provider posts  an offer on LET or posts something someone doesn't like and their sites/control panels (and often IP ranges) immediately get hit with an attack.  A few providers have stopped posting any offers on LET/B due to the attacks.



> 90% DDos attacks happen to websites.


The attacks target websites because the attackers want to hit their victim where it hurts.  The reason for the attacks, especially with low end VPS customers, is usually because Target A said or did something on either a forum, IRC, or a game server, that pissed off Skid B 

If the targeted website is a mid-large sized company's website then the cause of the attack however is usually economic.  I'm assuming that hardly any  businesses that would be the target of an attack motivated by economics are running their websites on $1-$2 monthly VPS's (_I'm also assuming that the endless stream of people on WHT who claim they lost thousands of dollars when their $10-$15 annual VPS was down for a few hours are full of shit _)


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> Not every company is a good fit for every customer.  It just isn't price point either.   These are services and can be rather personal in nature.   There is what someone hosts which can be private in nature or just not interested in advertising to world, there is the personal aspect of you being identifiable human in their system vs. just a personality here, there is personal in dealing with support in your time of need / breakage / misunderstanding / etc.
> 
> I don't want to read good gloating reviews only.   When we get those from new first time posters we rightly give them a hard time too and accuse them of shilling often (paid endorsements).
> 
> ...


LOL. It means a newcomer is not supposed to post a review, neither good nor bad, It would probably go against him. (Noted)

Anyways, someone (a friend)  suggested me to let the thread die and move to commenting and reviewing on other non-related stuff.

I also feel I'm done with my part and with honesty, therefore I'm gonna buy my friend's advice. 

So, you guys are not gonna see me posting/commenting here nomore but on other threads. (though most of y'all don't want to)


----------



## drmike (Feb 17, 2015)

SFTP said:


> LOL. It means a newcomer is not supposed to post a review, neither good nor bad, It would probably go against him. (Noted)
> 
> Anyways, someone (a friend)  suggested me to let the thread die and move to commenting and reviewing on other non-related stuff.
> 
> ...


New folks show up on sites all the time for hit jobs - be they good or bad.   It's flawed logic to jump on them, but too often such attempts by folks are ill intentioned (i.e. paid shills).

I welcome you to comment on vpsB other threads.  Lots of stuff on here.   This topic though has been run around the tree and beaten.  Crissic noted it, others noted it.  

What will come from it?  Ideally better support for customers and some tightening of their policies perhaps to restrain certain uses further (i.e. IRC).


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay so since this is how this is going, let's do this.

As I mentioned earlier, this customer *still has not contacted me directly or opened a new support ticket* when requested to do so many times. Only way I found this customer was by manually digging through tickets and finding this particular one -- not something I wish to do in the future, as it took far too long. Had the customer contacted me directly with his IP or information that would aid in tracking down his account, we likely could have posted a reply to this sooner. Guess that was his intent.

This particular user has been with Crissic for 13 months. In those 13 months, he has had 22 total tickets, 3 services (2 cancelledbecause it "wasn't good enough" and then he ordered a new one).

Of those 22 tickets, 10 of them are automated tickets relating to null routes due to inbound DDoS attacks towards two of his IPs. One of these tickets is an AUP violation for hosting an IRC server, 4 of them relating to IPv6 (adding IPv6, not working, rDNS), and a few other misc tickets.







The contents of an abuse ticket have this particular bit: *NOTE: DDoS attacks are not permitted on the Crissic infrastructure. Any further reports may result in termination of your service.*

Repeated inbound attacks related to your services that could negiatively impact other customers is something we can and have terminated customers for. You have been given far more free passes than other customers have in the past. Inbound DDoS isn't something you can really control, but when it's related to IRC matters, we're far less lenient as it's likely an intentional target relating to the communities you participate in.

Another ticket (you referenced this here) you submitted, and then closed out yourself before a staff was able to respond to it. You closed it out, not us.

The particular ticket you mentioned being set to answered or closed without us replying, you opened and we stated what the issue was (JAX06 was being rebooted due to some issues with it). You then replied saying "thank you", so we set it back to answered without replying. A few minutes later, around when the node was booting back up, you replied stating it was down still. At the time I was entirely too swamped dealing with tickets and getting containers booted up that I flagged the ticket as answered instead of responding. Yes I should have responded, but the issue was resolved shortly thereafter. This was never done in any intentional way to be rude or anything of the likes to you, I was just busy trying to deal with tons of other customers also complaining about the node instability issues at the time.

Since you shared the contents of the support ticket and they are public, we're within our privacy rights to continue dialog in an effort to defend ourselves.






We are not obligated to change your IPs out, we never change customer IPs out. That's just how we operate. Maybe you should evaluate what you allow your "friends" to connect to IRC wise and stay away from skids.

I am sorry if your service was not what you expected, but we have 7000 other customers who are satisfied with their service, and most people do not complain about the way we handle our tickets.

If this is such a big issue, I'd be more than happy to issue a pro-rated refund for the remainder of your service.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh man I thought this was all done and dusted last night before I finished my cocoa and went to bed. How about a line is drawn under it all. We all seem to agree that Crissic does a cracking job on the infrastrutcure side of life and some people think the support could be a bit more pink and fluffy.

Think that sums up the last 7 pages of stuff - if you want to complain at someone go buy something from online.net, now those guys a pure dicks! I am currently mid rant with them on the other forum as their rep isn't on this board, you want crappy support look at them and then you will live for the day you get a curtbut factual reply from Skylar!

Anyway......thats me out on this one 

** EDIT ** drmike - I haven't heard of any UK DDoS lately, but I don't have any UK boxes at the moment so may not notice like I did in the bad old days when that was all kicking off!


----------



## SFTP (Feb 17, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> Okay so since this is how this is going, let's do this.
> 
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, this customer *still has not contacted me directly or opened a new support ticket* when requested to do so many times. Only way I found this customer was by manually digging through tickets and finding this particular one -- not something I wish to do in the future, as it took far too long. Had the customer contacted me directly with his IP or information that would aid in tracking down his account, we likely could have posted a reply to this sooner. Guess that was his intent.
> ...



Of those 22 tickets, 10 of them were automated tickets relating to null routes: After that, I requested you to swap my IPv4. I never got that null routes problem before in all those months. (told you IPv4 got leaked out mistakenly). "and a few other misc tickets?". Most of the visitors might wonder what would be those "misc tickets". anyways.

Screenshots shared with MannDude were basically for "services proof", I haven't shared all of the screenshot with him. I shared more-of-some with drmike (some of mine and some of another account of my friend), but they weren't also all of them.

I told you in the "support section" that I've had referred crissic almost 10 friends of mine. All those VPS(s) are also managed and handled by "me" with different accounts. So guess what? I can continue this thread to not-known days by posting some screenshots daily and by sharing some WHT threads of few from 7000 users of crissic, related to your services and excellent support.

But I've already bought someone's advice to let this thread die. So, I'm leaving this thread and you, with an option of defending yourself.




SFTP said:


> LOL. It means a newcomer is not supposed to post a review, neither good nor bad, It would probably go against him. (Noted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and No I don't need a refund, ALL I need from you is an Excellent Support "as advertised".


----------



## telephone (Feb 17, 2015)

SFTP said:


> and No I don't need a refund, ALL I need from you is an Excellent Support "as advertised".


Just so the rest of us can understand, what do you expect from "Excellent support"?

- What was lacking from your previous encounters with Crissic's support?

- Was it just the tone that you didn't like?

- Were you unsatisfied with the blunt/to the point replies?

- Was the response time too long? If so, what response time would you expect?

- I'm guessing we're talking about a $15/yr VPS here. Are you expecting the same level of support as a managed service?


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Feb 17, 2015)

He wants the support to be served to him on a silver platter. Really the problem is  you should of gotten the boot along time ago. You broke the AUP and attracted DDOS attacks to the node. I have yet to see you even own up to anything! That is a part of being a "Man" which you do not really get.   I guess kids will be kids, but at some point you as a person need to grow up!


----------



## fixidixi (Feb 18, 2015)

@Skylar:

please include the text "Excellent Support" in the header of the support page! PLEASE :blush:

that would close this thread and it would "Fix It'!


----------

